# One world, one language



## PianoMan

I'd appreciate your help in compiling a list of the phrase "one world, one language" in as many languages as possible.  

Transliteration for non-latin alphabets is encouraged.


----------



## papillon

Russian: two possibilties:
1. Единный мир, единный язык.
Yedinniy mir, yedinniy yazyk.

2. Один мир, один язык.
Odin mir, odin jazyk.

The word _yedinnyy_ in Russian has connotations of single or united, while _odin_ literally means one.


----------



## PianoMan

Yes, I've heard Один мир often, but I've never heard the word Единный, thank you for your response.


----------



## l10ner

In Simplified Chinese,
"同一个世界，同一种语言"


----------



## betulina

In Catalan: "un món, una llengua".

In Spanish: "un mundo, una lengua".


----------



## Thomas1

In *Polish* we could say something similar to Russian but the first example given by Papillon urged in Polish would rather mean_ the only world, the only language_; so the better way would be:
_Jeden świat, jeden język._

I think in *French* it's:
_Un monde, une langue. _


Tom


----------



## Mutichou

Thomas1 said:


> I think in *French* it's:
> _Un monde, une langue._


You are right. 
In German:
_Eine Welt, eine Sprache._


----------



## Lemminkäinen

In *Norwegian (bokmål):* _en verden, ett språk_

In *Norwegian (nynorsk):* _ei verd, eitt språk_


----------



## DrLindenbrock

In Italian: "un mondo, una lingua"


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
um mundo, uma língua


----------



## Áyinkó

In Hungarian / magyarul:

egy világ, egy nyelv


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*
Tek bir dünya, tek bir dil.


----------



## DrWatson

*Finnish:*
Yksi maailma, yksi kieli

*Swedish:
*En värld, ett språk


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
一つの世界、一つの言語
hitotsu-no sekai, hitotsu-no gengo


----------



## panjabigator

*Panjabi:  *ਇਕ ਦੁਨਿਯਾ /ik duniyaa/, ਇਕ ਬੋਲੀ /ik bolii/
*Hindi: *एक संसार /ek sa.nsaar/, एक भाषा /ek bhaaShaa/
*Urdu*  ایک دنیا،  /ek duniyaa/. ایک زبان /ek zabaan/


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*עולם אחד, שפה אחת*
_'olam ehad, safa ahat_


----------



## DickHavana

In Basque (Euskara):

Mundua bat, hizkuntza bat 
 (if it were possible, the euskara )


----------



## optimistique

Dutch:
_
één wereld, één taal  _

(in capital the accent on the first 'é' would not be preserved: 'Eén' )


----------



## karuna

Latvian:

_Viena pasaule, viena valoda._


----------



## User1001

*Ukrainian:* один світ, одна мова - odin svit, odna mova
*Afrikaans:* een wêreld, een taal


----------



## papillon

Just a small correction:


tspier2 said:


> *Ukrainian:* один світ, одна мова - odin svit, odna mova


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

عالم واحد، لغة واحدة 
(_`aalam waaHad, lugha waaHida_)


----------



## korah

Yiddish:

איין וועלט, איין שפּראַך
_eyn velt, eyn shprakh_


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian/Farsi:

*Yug* doony*a*h. Yug líss*o*n.

Accents show weak or strong vowel sounds (accented í is like *ea* in *lease*) *Bold letters are where the stress falls.*


----------



## bR0123

l10ner said:


> In Simplified Chinese,
> "同一个世界，同一种语言"


 
In Traditional characters,
同一個世界，同一種語言

In my opinion 同 is optional...


----------



## porilo

Esperanto:  Unu mondo, unu lingvo.


----------



## Pivra

Thai (romanized)

neung lok, neung bhaasa


----------



## Cosol

This sentence is very common in Constructed languages... rotfl

Esperanto: Unu mondo, unu lingvo.
Ido: Un mondo, un linguo.
Interlingua: Un mundo, un lingua.
Románico: Un mundo, un linguaĝo.
Lingua franca nova: Un mundo, un lingua
Monglango: Un mundo, un lango.

Cosol


----------



## PianoMan

Apparently  

Of course, that's the purpose of the constructed languages...one world with one language.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Један свет, један језик.
Jedan svet, jedan jezik.


----------



## Qcumber

As no Tagalog has contributed so far, I'll translate it although I'm not a native speaker.

Isáng daigdíg, isáng wíkà.


----------



## Henryk

Bulgarian:  Една земя, един език


----------



## ceann-feachd

In Scottish Gaelic:

Aon saoghal, aon chainnt.


----------



## SenatorNoodles

Malayalam - Oru lokum, oru bhasha.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Quechua: Huk pacha, huk simi

Swahili: Dunia moja, lugha moja 
or: Ulimwengu moja, lisani moja 

Burmese: urB1wckpumwck
găba tă-k'u, zăgà tă-k'u (k' is aspirated) ​


----------



## Qcumber

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Swahili: Dunia moja, lugha moja
> or: Ulimwengu moja, lisani moja


Two conceptual Arabic terms in both cases!


----------



## linguist786

elroy said:


> Arabic:
> 
> عالم واحد، لغة واحدة
> (_`aalam waaHad, lugha waaHida_)


Isn't it "waaHid"?

In Gujarati, it is the same as Hindi: એક સંસાર, એક ભાષા (ek sansaar, ek bhaashaa)
We also say દુનિયા (duniyaa) for _world _(especially Muslims)


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian: 

*O lume, o limbă.* 

 robbie


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:


> Isn't it "waaHid"?


 Yes.  I let my dialect influence me.  

Thanks for catching that.


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:
Isang daigdig, isang wika


----------



## roh3x2n

Farsi/Persian

Yak donia , Yak zabaan.


----------



## torh

DickHavana said:


> In Basque (Euskara):
> 
> Mundua bat, hizkuntza bat
> (if it were possible, the euskara )


 
Mundu bat, hizkuntza bat


----------



## 0stsee

*Indonesian*:

satu dunia

satu bahasa



Mark


----------



## mataripis

*E Sorot pa Dumaget: This language is one of the oldest and not changed even foreigners/traders come and go out in/ from this archipelago. It is appropriate to express this statement in this solid language unchanged by time. " ISIN A MATUD DI SOROT OKOL DE ISIN A DAYEGDEG"*


----------



## Copperknickers

Wan wirld, wan leid - Scots


----------



## A.O.T.

tspier2 said:


> *Ukrainian:* один світ, одна мова - odin svit, odna mova


It should be pronounced as odyn rather than odin (it's a Russian pronunciation but not a Ukrainian one). Transliterated Ukrainian vowel sound "y" is like a Romanian "î" or "â" but it's softer.


----------

